# Reloading bench pics and ideas



## tshuntin

Hey all, 

I am starting to put together ideas and thoughts for building a reloading bench and some shelves. I have inherited my Dad's reloading stuff and I am excited to get it set up and start learning how to use it all. 

I have a home office and am going to build a reloading bench and fly tying spot. I would love to see pics of your set-ups and any suggestions of things you have done and really like or things that you wish you would have done differently. How big if a bench/desk do I need? I was thinking of around 2-2 1/2 feet by about 6 feet. Maybe a shelf below and a shelf or two above. 

Thanks - I appreciate any help or advice you can give. Travis


----------



## Bax*

I know this isnt a picture of my set up, but its pretty cool looking. 
Not sure if it works all that well, but it might save you some time

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## joesn68

I actually went to DI and got an old school desk that i converted for reloading. I think I paid 15.00. It is solid and I am not having to cut wood ,etc.


----------



## James

My reloading stuff is on a bench that is 8 feet by 2 feet. I am only using about half of it for reloading. I have some other space for storage of components and loaded ammo. It doesn't really take a lot of space. An 8 foot bench would be great for the two hobbies you mention if you have room for it.










The essentials starting at top left with the most important: reloading manual, hand priming tool (in the box), boxes for storage of tools and components, loading board, press, dies, powder measure, scales, reamer, calipers, assorted tools, and some components. The tin cans are for holding brass. A few things have been added since the picture. Also the vibrator is in the garage.

This is a home brew bench, the top is 5/8 inch plywood and the legs are 4x4.


----------



## Nueces

Go as big as you can...it seems things can fill up space quick. A larger area will look cleaner with some items than a small area with stuff all over the place.


----------



## James

Want pictures? Go to Google Images and do a search for reloading bench. Some impressive setups show up.


----------



## James

Sometimes you will put some pretty good pressure on the handle of the press. 
I like my bench heavy enough and stout enough that you are not going to tip it over or break it. I have, at times, used a bench that was fastened to a wall. These never move. 

In the course of my reloading career, I have moved several times. Each time the reloader gets a new set up. I have had it in a closet, in a chicken coop (no chickens), in a shed, in a garage, and on several different benches. Right now it is in the basement, and that is sure nice compared to the setup that was in the chicken coop, especially in the winter. I froze my butt off many times loading for a rabbit hunt. 

You mention a home office. I am wondering if this is a finished office with nice floor coverings?
I warn you that the reloading can get a bit dirty. The brass often are covered with soot, and inside the brass there is often little black things that fall out. Also the primers tend to come out and go on the floor. Sometimes a bit of powder gets spilled. If you do any trimming, the filings go all over. If you have a basement corner with a cement floor, that may be a better choice for a spot to put it. 

Also, if there is a vibrator for cleaning the brass, they are dusty gadgets. I run mine in the garage and go outside with it to open it and separate the brass. 

Just some things to think about. Have fun!


----------



## NHS

I am getting ready to frame in my office downstairs. My plan is to have an oversized closet (man cave) off of the office for my reloading and fly tying room. I am drawing some different setups to find the best way to lay everything out to use the space most effeciently. It is an L shaped space with about 80 square feet of floor space. I like the idea of having a durable floor surface in the reloading room. Maybe tile? I don't want to get it finished an think, "Doh! I should have done it differently!"


----------



## sagebrush

If you want a really nice bench make this one here

http://www.somerssportsmen.com/bench.pdf

Moderator edit-here is a link to same plans that is an original, more clear pics http://accurateshooter.net/Blog/benchnrma.pdf


----------



## NHS

Thanks Sagebrush. Is this the one you made? You have a pretty sweet set up.


----------



## sagebrush

it's the one I'm going to make here. upgrading my old bench I like the sliding doors on the top shelf areas.


----------



## James

I have made some changes since the first picture. I am now using about six feet of the eight foot bench for reloading.


----------



## sagebrush

i have the bottom portion of the reloading bench built. this is from the plans that I posted earlier. I still have to build the top halve.

I made this to fit in my room so it is only 5ft long instead of the 6ft the plans was asking for. and it is only 33" tall seeing how I sit down when reloading.


----------



## NHS

Nice Sagebrush! I am making good progress on mine as well.


----------



## NHS

I made mine 4.5 feet wide. It is going to tuck nicely in the mancave.

I modified the plan you posted a bit to fit my particular needs:










Also, here you can get an idea of what the work surface is going to be like. I am going to inlay a piece of solid surface countertop in some cherry hardwood.










I'll post more pictures when it is done.


----------



## sagebrush

NHS the cherry top would be a nice addition. it's nice to see someone using the plans. the plans are a good base starting point for building a nice bench. I'm going to have to settle with some polyurethane finish. i did not put a finish on my old one and now it looks like chit.

A tip that I can offer is. try to get your powder scale at eye level. makes it much easier, when weighing the charges out. I had my last one at eye level but I had it sitting on a piece of granite.


----------



## Wdycle

Well Sage, I have the wood. Now all I need is the time! I know make time..... I just can't pass up the o.t. I'm sure it will end soon.


----------



## sagebrush

Have my bench done now except for the finish. I put the middle shelf with an extension out so as to put the scale on it when using. then just push it back when not in use. no doors on the shelving compartments. seeing how I made this smaller the doors would have been only about 6" wide for each one. did not want to hassle with that. doing the dado's with a router for the shelves to took some time. trying to save money in this project. this one will last for twenty years I'm sure of. the last one is twenty years old.

so here is a pic of the finished project and one of the old one.









old bench


----------



## sagebrush

Wdycle said:


> Well Sage, I have the wood. Now all I need is the time! I know make time..... I just can't pass up the o.t. I'm sure it will end soon.


you have thanksgiving weekend free. took two days for mine. probably about 12 hours of time.


----------



## James

sagebrush, that's a nice bench. Good job.


----------



## Wdycle

There is a small problem. I don't have a personal wood shop.. But I'll work on it this week! :lol:


----------



## Huge29

James said:


> sagebrush, that's a nice bench. Good job.


+1 doing those Dados makes it much nicer and you will never regret doing it right on a project like that that you will see and use for decades to come. I have learned that the hard way by cutting a few corners to save a couple of bucks and reminded of it every time I look at the dresser, desk, stand, tile, etc. 
How does it slide? Just loose in the dado and not glued or just extended out, but fixed in place?


----------



## sagebrush

thanks James and Huge29



Huge29 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> sagebrush, that's a nice bench. Good job.
> 
> 
> 
> How does it slide? Just loose in the dado and not glued or just extended out, but fixed in place?
Click to expand...

I did not glue them, I have a pretty tight fit. the ply is 23/32" and I have a router bit that size. the router does a nicer job rather than a dado blade on a table saw. this way if I decide to put doors in. it can still be done using the sliding door track.


----------



## NHS

I got the top finished finally. It took longer than I anticipated. I just need to paint the front edge and sides of the top black then give everything a couple of coats of clear polyurethane and then I'm in business. When I finish my man cave space, I am going to do some built in storage. I really like how the top turned out. It will be nice to have that durable surface in the middle to work on.


----------



## Huge29

NHS said:


> I got the top finished finally. It took longer than I anticipated. I just need to paint the front edge and sides of the top black then give everything a couple of coats of clear polyurethane and then I'm in business. When I finish my man cave space, I am going to do some built in storage. I really like how the top turned out. It will be nice to have that durable surface in the middle to work on.


You are getting some serious mileage out of that wood! Now you have to share the pics of your other project!


----------



## NHS

You mean my shooting/camp table? :mrgreen:










I still have a few pieces left. Maybe I can find something else to build with it.


----------



## Huge29

Good work on both accounts! Maybe you could do a ....can't think of any other firearm related use>>??


----------



## bowgy

Some nice benches, mine is too messy right now, I would be imbarrassed to take a pic. I will try to clean it up a little during thanksgiving and take a pic.


----------



## sagebrush

you going to have a nice bench there NHS. 
bowgy I wouldn't refer to it as a mess unless you can't find something.


----------



## Wdycle

That's a nice Bench and table. Maybe I'll get started on mine this weekend...


----------



## Wdycle

Well, It's all cut. Now for the assembly.


----------



## bowgy

> sagebrush wrote: bowgy I wouldn't refer to it as a mess unless you can't find something.


Ok you talked me into it, please don't mind the mess.

[attachment=0:8mq8m18y]IMG_1015.jpg[/attachment:8mq8m18y]


----------



## sagebrush

bowgy i would say that is a little crowded. when I use to load for a few different rifles mine looked something like yours.

now that I have my new bench in place I do have plenty of room to grow if needed. I also use a wood rolling tool chest/box and a shelf to keep things out of the way now.


----------



## bowgy

Yes, I have outgrown the room that I made when I built my storage room, I do have another room that I have not yet decided how I want it set up. Mine right now is crowded but everything is within reach. 

2 Shot gun reloaders a MEC 600 and a Bair 660, one standard rifle press I think it is a Union? and then a Dillon 550B with quick change assembly set up's for .40, .45, 380/9mm, .357/.38 and .223. The quick change assembly units take up alot of room.


----------



## Wdycle

Bowgy, One day I hope to have a *mess* Like your's :lol:


----------



## Wdycle

Sagebrush, It look's like your a little more organized and you might just be able to find everything! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy

Yeah it does look alot more organized  However add 2 shotgun progressive presses and a Dillon 550BL progressive to the existing press and you might want a bigger bench, mine is 8 feet long and I wish it were longer.


----------



## Wdycle

I thought I'd show everyone what I started out with.


----------



## Al Hansen

Wdycle said:


> I thought I'd show everyone what I started out with.


Hey that looks like my old desk in Salt Lake when I taught down there ( 25 years ago). :shock: :wink:


----------



## Wdycle

Here's a picture of what I had done on the bottom. I did re-size it smaller. The bench is five feet wide. I kept the depth the same.


----------



## Wdycle

Here's the finished bench. It would be better if it had dadoed joint's but I don't have the tool's to do that.


----------



## Wdycle

I got the desk from my father. He got it from the weber school district a long long time ago!!


----------



## wyogoob

Man, that is nice.

All my stuff is "portable" at the moment. I hate it, my basement is a mess.


----------



## sagebrush

wdycle you did a good job, it good to see someone using the plans so far two people have.

Hey goob maybe you should clean up your basement. :idea: then you could make yourself a reloading bench also.


----------



## reb8600

I printed them out and am going to build one this next spring. I finally broke the cheap particle board desk I was using.


----------



## tshuntin

I am bumping this old post up to try and get a little more info... I just remodeled my office and am finally going to get a little reloading bench built and put in there. My space is a bit more limited than I hoped, so I could use all of your advice to decide how little of space I can get away with. I have a couple shelfs built that should be able to keep all of my bullets, brass, powders, primers, etc... So the actually bench will just be for actually reloading tolls/equipment. 

How small of a work space could I get away with to have my press, trimmer, scales, powfer thingy, etc....????? I think I will use a lower shelf under the bench for the tumbler thing. Does that sound OK? I would appreciate any further help or suggestions any of you may have. Thanks

PS. I am a total rookie at this right now and the only experience I really have is watching my dad when I was a young kid (wish I would have paid better attention now). I have all the equipment plus some doubles it seems from my dad and grandpa. 

pss. Oh yeah, I plan to mostly reload 270 and 300 win, but have another 10-12 dies for other pistol and rifle center fire calibers. 

Thanks for your help! TS


----------



## Bax*

I think it's hard to give you a space recommendation TS because everyone's comfort level is different but I personally wouldn't want a bench much less than 4 feet long with some shelves above it and a good light. Bottom line it boils down to what you think you can comfortably handle and if that means a 3 foot desk, that's great. Hope you find something that works well for ya

A clean workspace means an efficient workspace, so you could work fairly well with a confined space as long as you keep it clean


----------



## tshuntin

I definitely want it neat and tidy and organized. Can you guys tell me what I of my loading equipment I will want mounted or always set up on my loading bench? And what stuff I can keep stored on shelfs and just pull out when I need? Having not really ever done this other than watching my dad when I was younger, I want this as usable and organized as possible so it is easy to sit down for a few monutes here and there and be able to accomplish something... Thanks for your help, I am relying heavily on it.


----------



## highcountryfever

ts, go back a page and look at Sagebrush's bench. That should give you an idea of the basics that you need to have out/mounted on your bench. Everything else I would imagine you could keep on a shelf. Do you have dimensions of the work space you are thinking about using? If I remember right my bench is about 4 to 5 feet long and about 3 feet deep. I keep my tumbler under the bench out of site and all my bullets and powder and extra dies in the gun cabinet.


----------



## sagebrush

here is an upgraded pic of my bench I now have two presses, i also use a differant shelf to hold more stuff and and tool chest that I have a picture of in previous post here.


----------



## Huge29

Bump

I am looking at this same project likely identical to Sage's as I don't have a designated spot for it. Do you mind showing a pic of the casters and how you did that? Do they have to lock so as to not roll when using the press? Do you use your's sitting? I see NHS's and wonder if I would like it better with the desk style underneath to scoot under there?? Very informative thread! Let's see an updated pic of yours too NHS; I would like to see proportions once you get it all stocked.
I really like the idea of the one swinging door that creates its own shelf, wouldn't that be handy as a place on which to rest the scale to have it eye level? 

Someone else mentioned google image search, normally my number one go to, but I didn't even think of it for this, great idea!


----------



## Huge29

bowgy said:


> Mine is 8 feet long and I wish it were longer.


Said like a typical man, some people are just never satisfied! :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy

Huge29 said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 8 feet long and I wish it were longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Said like a typical man, some people are just never satisfied! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Well...... with 2 shotgun progressives, one standard press and a Dillon progressive the rest of the space left is ok to work on pistols but too small to work on rifles, I have to work on my rifles on another bench :!: The room is too small too 

Yep, you're right, I'm never satisfied. Like the song says, no such thing as too much money or a girl to pretty. Or is that too many guns and too much space for them. 

Oh and thanks for the compliment (typical man)


----------



## Huge29

I found Sage's plans online also in pdf form, but an original rather than the scanned copy that was a little fuzzy, I will update it on Sage's original post too for those who want to see the plans 
http://accurateshooter.net/Blog/benchnrma.pdf


----------



## DallanC

I haven't really paid attention to this thread until now... but I wanted to post this as a great way to get started on a custom reloading bench... due to how it is to be constructed, you could vary any of the dimentions according to your needs. Very flexible, interesting way to make a bench:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/ ... _200226224

Notice the user submitted pictures for different implementation ideas.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky

A play room is a joy, but you can do it with less space.
I load in batches. Do all the depriming...then size...so on. So I take the tools off and on the bench depending what step I'm at. All the plastic boxes on top of the shelves have brass that is in various stages.

[attachment=4:3140nlph]Shop Out Front.JPG[/attachment:3140nlph]
[attachment=3:3140nlph]Shop 1.JPG[/attachment:3140nlph]
[attachment=0:3140nlph]IMG_1458.JPG[/attachment:3140nlph]
[attachment=2:3140nlph]Shop 2.JPG[/attachment:3140nlph]
[attachment=1:3140nlph]Shop 3.JPG[/attachment:3140nlph]


----------



## Squigie

For future readers-
Keep in mind that the NRMA bench is designed to be a stand-up bench. 
If you want to be able to sit for some tasks, without hunching over or having your knees in the bench, you'll have to modify the design.

---

My current bench is nearly identical to the main 'leg' of the L-shaped bench shown below, including the light bar and under-surface power outlets (some switched, some not). The biggest differences are that I didn't go with a quick-change system for press/tool mounting, and my shelves are spaced differently.

The whole set of benches was co-designed with FrankenMauser on The Firing Line, based on scrap materials we had available. (And I think he had to buy 1 sheet of plywood and one sheet of masonite for the shelves.) 
The shelf spacing on his bench (pictured) was planned for positional use of certain tools in the quick-change slots, ease of use, and the dimensions of certain tools, books, or storage containers he already had/has.

All of our benches were built using scrap fiberglass-skinned solid-core doors as the surface.

[attachment=2:2888fbu6]bench_model5_stage10_700.jpg[/attachment:2888fbu6]
On these shelves: Die storage is on the far right. Reloading manuals go on the second shelf, far left. Case prep tools, priming tools, allen wrenches, and other misc tools go center, below the scale shelf/door. I don't remember the rest. :? 
The "stub" of door sticking out the left side of the main bench is a clamping area, for miscellaneous tools that aren't normally mounted (or aren't normally found in our reloading rooms).
The shelves and light bar are tied to the bench with lengths of all-thread that run from the under-side of the door to the top surface of the light bar supports.

[attachment=1:2888fbu6]bench_model2_stage8_700.jpg[/attachment:2888fbu6]
You can see the outlets in the back of the main bench, and at the far right of the secondary bench. Some are switched to control tumblers, tools, or lights (FrankenMauser has a drill press clamped to his 'clamping stub'); some are always-on. The light bar is controlled by the switch that can just barely barely be made out behind the press and above the seat of the bar stool.

[attachment=0:2888fbu6]bench_model4_stage10_700.jpg[/attachment:2888fbu6]
There are many ways to go about using dovetails for a quick-change system. FrankenMauser had a fair supply of plywood scraps, so we simply went with 2 layers of 3/4" plywood, on top of the door. (His bench is one heavy SOB.)
Since FrankenMauser swages bullets and didn't want to over-stress the plywood mount points, he hard-mounted his Rock Chucker to the secondary bench for tasks that require considerable force (generally quite a bit more force than normal reloading tasks).


----------



## Huge29

I have my bench all complete now, just need to figure out the right configuration of the cabinet, I have already PM'd sage for close up pics of his cabinet, but would appreciate anyone else's. I did the full height as I plan to get a stool, but dang it is high! It is easy to cut down, which I can still do. 
I have a couple of questions here:
1-look at the pic below, if I press the press all the way forward to mount with the least leverage on the bench top there is not clearance below to throw washer or nut on the bolt to mount the press, just pull it out a little or shave out clearance in the 2x4 below?:
[attachment=0:1d2axlhq]bench.jpg[/attachment:1d2axlhq]
2-How do you guys mount your powder measurer? It is only meant to be mounted to a horizontal surface, so it would have to be mounted to the bench or a shelf, not a stile of the cabinet as I had intended. Should I get the stand for the measurer? I like the idea of having it up at eye level like the scale shelf.
Any other advice as I complete the bench and cabinet? In reading James post on the other thread it did remind me to make space for the manuals in the cabinet, I definitely would have missed that and I am dadoing the shelves, so there is no going back on that one.


----------



## Cooky

Huge29 said:


> I plan to get a stool


I've always wished I had a stool that was quickly adjustable for height. You use the very bottom of the press's handle stroke for seating and crimping so sitting lower would be nice, but want to be up higher so you can really mash down when case sizing or forming.


----------



## Squigie

My vote on your press mounting issue is option number 2: Shave for clearance.

As for the powder measure-
I have mine mounted with a stand, at a 45 degree angle, to the corner of a 16"x24" scrap of marine-grade plywood. That way, I can move it anywhere I want on my bench, but it's still very stable and can be used with the plywood oriented two different directions. It was a bit of a "universal mounting base".
It served as a nice base for my scale, in the past.
At the other end of the piece of plywood, I have 4 barrel nuts recessed. They serve as the mounting points for my case trimmer (using knurled hex screws that double as nice thumb screws).
And.... a combination of thumb screws with fender washer, and c-clamps gave me an easy way to mount my Lee Load-All when I needed it. (Rare use, so it doesn't stay mounted.)


----------



## sagebrush

huge with the rcbs press you will have to chiesl out for the the ram to be fully extended it hits where the handle and bench meet. on the upward stroke. in the last 3 yrs i have upgraded even more chit canned the rcbs press had the early 80"s model. the opening is to small in that design. they rcbs have made the opening larger scince then. I much prefer the forsester press to the rcbs. here are some pics that huge was wanting to look at.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks sage! I had not even thought of making the extended shelf extended...not a bad idea as the hinges and chain makes it tough to get it perfectly level. Does that mounting bracket on the measurer come with the measurer?


----------



## sagebrush

this powder measure is an redding and yes most will come with a bracket to mount them. you did get the other pics i sent?


----------



## Squigie

You can get the Redding bracket separately. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/660765 ... ng-bracket

It should work with nearly any powder measure that has 7/8-14 threads.


----------



## Huge29

Thanks guys! I did not see the other pics. I ordered the rcbs benchtop mount.


----------



## Bax*

Huge isnt mentioning that he is about $1k in the hole with his set up


----------



## sagebrush

Bax* said:


> Huge isnt mentioning that he is about $1k in the hole with his set up


you know the spending never stops when you start reloading. $1k is what I have in presses alone.


----------



## Bax*

sagebrush said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huge isnt mentioning that he is about $1k in the hole with his set up
> 
> 
> 
> you know the spending never stops when you start reloading. $1k is what I have in presses alone.
Click to expand...

Let alone the times you just stroll on by the reloading aisle while shopping for something else and you end up buying two or three items just because.... sheesh this is an expensive hobby we have taken up


----------



## sagebrush

reloading just gives one of the reason i just have to shoot more often, at least my guns are not just sitting around collecting dust


----------



## Huge29

Bax* said:


> Huge isnt mentioning that he is about $1k in the hole with his set up


No I don't, just ask my wife! she will tell you only a couple hundy. We each have our spending money and consider it our mental health allowance, you have to spend it one way or another. The bug definitely has bit me. With Bax' expertise and mentorship I shot the best pattern I ever had on Saturday at about an inch. It was fun to see the different patterns of each one, the Barnes blew away the Nosler Partition in every different charge level. I dropped $50 today and $160 last night....just think about how much I saved, though...


----------



## Huge29

Well, the bench is complete. I did a little bit of a modified design that evolved into what you see below. I did the 5' as that is plenty for me. I copied Sagebrush's idea of the scale shelf being an extended shelf rather than a swinging down door as the plans indicate. Turned out really nicely. I went with the full width shelves on the sides as the dadoes get too close to each other on the stiles and my router bit was burning up. I left the bottom basically open to house the manuals, already have three of them. Not a bad little spread for something that I had not even considered doing about 4 weeks ago and did not own a single piece of equipment until three weeks ago. Tested out the 30-06 Barnes loads yesterday and it went well. Back to Cabela's tomorrow, hurray for bank holidays! I just went with coats of poly with no stain as I like the natural on this one. I used AC 3/4" ply as even the CDX was only about 20% less and not at all furniture type grade like this is. I need to figure out a little better light setup, but it works for now.


----------



## Al Hansen

I like it !! Will you reload some rounds for me ?


----------



## Bax*

That looks great! 8)

Maybe I will have you help me build one since I dont have all the necessary tools


----------



## Huge29

Bax* said:


> That looks great! 8)
> 
> Maybe I will have you help me build one since I dont have all the necessary tools


Absolutely! I think I owe you one or two. It was a little more work than I figured, but I would not do the dadoes, that created a lot of extra work and makes the measurements very unforgiving. It was really nothing more than my miter saw and the cordless circular saw with a straight edge and clamps; you are welcome to them.


----------



## sagebrush

bench looks good huge, but you might want to close in the back of the top shelf this will keep things from falling off. also I closed in the sides on the bottom section


----------



## Huge29

Thanks guys especially to Sage for the extra pics and shelf idea! I think I will keep it open on the back and sides as the wife does not want it blocking the window and because I don't really have enough stuff there to fill the shelves, but I always have that option for later.


----------



## bowgy

The bench looks great Huge, but I had the same thoughts as sagebrush, I know that I would put things on the shelves and push other things on through the back


----------



## leviwin

I know this is an old thread, but it has given me some good ideas for a reloading bench. I am modifying the plans a bit. I'm making my bench 4' long and 36" wide due to space. I also used a 2x8 instead of the 2x6 on the front top board of the benchtop frame to avoid the washer problem that others have had. So far I have only had time to make the benchtop, but will post some pictures when I get it all done.


----------



## Bax*

leviwin said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it has given me some good ideas for a reloading bench. I am modifying the plans a bit. I'm making my bench 4' long and 36" wide due to space. I also used a 2x8 instead of the 2x6 on the front top board of the benchtop frame to avoid the washer problem that others have had. So far I have only had time to make the benchtop, but will post some pictures when I get it all done.


Nice! Im glad to hear this thread has come in useful


----------



## DallanC

leviwin said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it has given me some good ideas for a reloading bench. I am modifying the plans a bit. I'm making my bench 4' long and 36" wide due to space. I also used a 2x8 instead of the 2x6 on the front top board of the benchtop frame to avoid the washer problem that others have had. So far I have only had time to make the benchtop, but will post some pictures when I get it all done.


Post some pictures, I'm planning on building something similar in a short time as well.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

leviwin said:


> I know this is an old thread, but it has given me some good ideas for a reloading bench. I am modifying the plans a bit. I'm making my bench 4' long and 36" wide due to space. I also used a 2x8 instead of the 2x6 on the front top board of the benchtop frame to avoid the washer problem that others have had.


Keep in mind that that may be at the cost of the solid nature where you need it most. Mine only needed about a 1/4" or so, so adding another 2" would really put the leverage way out past the outside of the legs. Just a thought. I would not want to risk the surface being rock solid where the press mounts. If I were to do it again, I would keep the 2x6 and just slide the washer in there by force and the perfect length bolt and there would be no problem. With all of the stress that press places on there I can't imagine it being solid if it were hanging out 2" farther out with no vertical support close by. Of course, if it does not pan out as you plan, it would not be all that hard to take the 2" or even 1-3/4" off after the fact.


----------



## Huge29

Bax* said:


> Let alone the times you just stroll on by the reloading aisle while shopping for something else and you end up buying two or three items just because.... sheesh this is an expensive hobby we have taken up


Bumping this thread. Thanks for the reminder of this one Bowgy! 
I am building a new home and I have a room all to myself or at least half of a room and the wife will have the other half for her crafts and such. I am picturing a little upgrade from the bench to a full 14' wall and have her wall match the same height. So, do I go cabinets or shelves, which counter at which height, cabinets underneath or full posts or speedbraces for support? I am thinking of epoxy concrete floor or will that be too cold? I am also thinking shelves to have the stuff open to more easily access, but I like the idea of nice neat cabinets that would be more widely usable for the next homeowner possibly. Also thinking just the old laminate counters, but how to beef it up? I just have a Rock Chucker for now, but will certainly expand over time. Thinking 6" can lights every 4' or so right above the bench and outlets every 4' also. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Huge29

Does anyone use compressed air? I could run a line pretty easily right now, I read some use it, but not sure why??
As i search around it is amazing to see what some people have, like 8 Dillon presses I mean who would ever waste the 30 seconds it takes to change out a turret for a different cartridge?
























Here is a thought, just take the whole room and make it all hunting!








If you are really serious about this:
















If you need your own laundry machines just for hunting stuff:
















It needs to be much more standard stuff as far as not looking totally specialized to where when we sell people are just asking how they can most quickly remove it all, so maybe cabinets and regular counters would be best?


----------



## Bax*

Wow, those are some amazing set ups. I am just happy to have my single stage press. The only luxury I wish I had was a power case trimmer!


----------



## bowgy

Huge29 said:


> Bumping this thread. Thanks for the reminder of this one Bowgy!
> *I am building a new home and I have a room all to myself or at least half of a room and the wife will have the other half for her crafts and such.* I am picturing a little upgrade from the bench to a full 14' wall and have her wall match the same height. So, do I go cabinets or shelves, which counter at which height, cabinets underneath or full posts or speedbraces for support? I am thinking of epoxy concrete floor or will that be too cold? I am also thinking shelves to have the stuff open to more easily access, but I like the idea of nice neat cabinets that would be more widely usable for the next homeowner possibly. Also thinking just the old laminate counters, but how to beef it up? I just have a Rock Chucker for now, but will certainly expand over time. Thinking 6" can lights every 4' or so right above the bench and outlets every 4' also. Any feedback would be appreciated.


Just remember, you will never have enough electrical outlets.;-)


----------



## Huge29

Just to have a nice collection of these designs and pics, here is a guy who shared these with me from the midwest, pretty cool design I thought; probably the closest to what I had in mind. Not sure the butcher block top will work, but you can't get much more solid than truly solid hard woods. If nothing else this can serve as the reminder of where to find designs. i really like the die drawer, he just cut out the holes with a jig saw and like 1/4" ply. Also like the cabinets are just HOme Depot hickory that are about 20% regularly and pretty economical to start with. Now just the counter top, what to do?? Anyone have a joiner and a decent table saw they want to keep from getting rusty? NPS had some butcher block the other day, but it was just too short.


----------



## Smoot

Huge29 said:


> Does anyone use compressed air? I could run a line pretty easily right now, I read some use it, but not sure why??
> As i search around it is amazing to see what some people have, like 8 Dillon presses I mean who would ever waste the 30 seconds it takes to change out a turret for a different cartridge?


If it was me I would definitely run a comp. air line if it fit in the budget. I don't know how often it would get used but there are certain tasks it would be very handy for. For instance, I use stainless tumbling media and my brass will often hold water in it for over a day after tumbling. If I'm in a hurry to load I can blow the cases dry pretty quickly.

As for the Dillon presses, If I had a gross amount of spending money I probably would get a press for each caliber. I have an XL650 and caliber conversion takes me at least 10 minutes. If I'm going from a small primer cartridge to a large primer or vice versa, it'll add a couple more minutes. And sometimes the old girl just won't adjust in to the new caliber quite right it takes me more than half an hour. I'm not complaining, it's a heck of a press and it's output more than makes up for the setup time. I don't even have enough ready-to-load components on hand at a given time to need to save those extra 30 minutes. But if I had piles of money I'm sure I'd wind up with piles of brass and bullets, and then I really might want 8 Dillons. And a full time hand to run em... ;-)


----------



## KineKilla

If you have the ability to do it now, then I vote YES to the air line. If you only use this bench for reloading then you may not need it but if you ever plan to clean a gun or service a rifle on it then it will come in very handy.

Outlets...no such thing as too many as long as they aren't in your way or prevent you from adding cabinetry, shelves, etc. (remember it is against code to cover one permanently, or to put j-boxes inside a wall...think resale)

Butcher block....pretty stuff and yes they CAN be strong but not as strong as you might think and likely not worth the added expense. IKEA sells butcher block tops (I think) if you are interested. I went with 2 layers of 3/4 plywood which is plenty strong for any press I currently use plus I'm not afraid to hammer pins out on them when building AR's. The other option is to use gunsmith mats to protect your butcher tops. If you want the look of real hardwood without the expense or hassle of building BB or planked tops you might consider using plain 3/4" ply underneath 3/4" Veneered ply. Then you could stain, finish, etc. and have it look like a solid piece of hardwood. Problem I see is the strength of the Veneer...you hit it with a hammer and you'll expose the ply underneath, otherwise not a bad idea. You'd also still need to trim the edges somehow to give it the finished look.

I feel a small press for de-priming, then a progressive one for reloading would be useful but currently I only have the one. If you're really gung-ho then get an ammo plant or two or three, etc.

6" cans at 4' spacing will be a TON of light...consider separating them via switching or using dimmers. There will be times when you don't want to fry your retinas. Also keep heat gain in mind...LED lamps are your friend especially if you'll be using all the lights for a long time period. I'd consider some localized lighting in the areas you find you need it (like where you work on/clean guns, weigh powder, etc.) but would not necessarily light the entire area to the extreme. If you have ALL overhead can lighting you will get very bad shadowing any time you lean over to look at something closely (because your head will block the light) so keep that in mind and have a way of bringing the light source down to the needed location. 

Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## DallanC

Get a couple of these for your bench, very useful, movable and bendable lights. Decently cheap enough to get a few.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/

-DallanC


----------



## NHS

I'm almost done with my reloading room. I built my bench about 5 years ago to fit in my yet-to-be-built reloading room. It fits perfectly. Now to just get my cabinets up on the wall and move in!


----------



## bigbr

*My Junk*







I needed more than one bench to do all my reloading, building and smithing. 
Not as fancy as most, but I have reloaded tens of thousands of rounds and built some neat stuff.
Big


----------



## Bo0YaA

You guys seem way more clean and organized that I do lol. My reloading room is a couple old dining room tables, and my cleaning station is the top of my freezer lol. There is method to my madness though trust me.:grin:


----------



## Critter

What ever works. 

I know a gentleman that still uses a Lee single caliber hand loading kit that he bought back in the 60's and the kitchen table. 

I often wondered why he got divorced.


----------



## KineKilla

Mine looks a lot like that these days...


----------



## wyogoob

Most of my reloading stuff is portable and like to reload on the kitchen table. Something about my kitchen table just makes me feel good.....uh..prolly has to do with food.

My reloading table of late has a TV, laptop and printer, lace curtains, flowers in a vase (say "voz") and of course lots of room to make jerky or do reports. The ivy plant is not working for me though. Dead leaves fall into any rifle brass below and the vines are growing in and out of the 256 Newton casings that have been on the table since 2012;



Oh, I forgot, there's a hummingbird feeder stuck on the window glass above my reloading printer.

stay focused everyone

.


----------



## derekp1999

Like Goob I have all of my stuff portable and I do all of my reloading at the kitchen table or the living room floor. I don't have room for a dedicated desk or benchtop but hope to someday... but until then this box that I fashioned from a 2x12 has worked out quite nicely for me.


----------



## NHS

I know it’s been like 11 years since I started building my bench. Just thought I’d share how my room turned out. I probably spend way too much time in here.


----------



## taxidermist

Where's the fridge with cold beers??? I've seen some very nice set-ups and no harm being called....but I only see one chair/stool and not a fridge. Where is a good friend to sit and have a cool one while you reload for them?? ;-)


----------



## NHS

It’s kind of an odd shaped room. The fridge is around the corner and the extra chair is on the other side. There’s always a cold mtn dew in the fridge for visitors 🙂


----------



## bowgy

NHS said:


> I know it's been like 11 years since I started building my bench. Just thought I'd share how my room turned out. I probably spend way too much time in here.


That is pretty awesome, however too neat and clean, I don't think you do anything but play on the computer

I wish I could be less messy:?

Thanks for bumping the thread, it is one of my favorites. It was fun going through all the old posts but some of the pics are no longer there.

Anybody else have pics of their reloading that hasn't posted yet?


----------



## bowgy

Oh..... as a safety note to all, don't watch anything that can be distracting while realoading. JMHO


----------



## KineKilla

I added to my bench by building an archery work station. Built my own press and draw board and built an overhead pegboard cabinet to hold parts and tools.

I can only shoot about 9yds in my garage but it allows me to do my bow tuning and keep my form up during the cold months.























Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## NHS

That is a sweet setup KineKilla!


----------

